# My new wood stove



## derek78 (Feb 25, 2012)

Received a free wood stove today. Ive never owned one. Any tips or cool ideas? Was thinking about putting in my garage. How would one go about restoring this thing?


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Sanding off the rust would be a good start. Checking all the seams for damage is something else you can do.


----------



## hayseed (Apr 22, 2012)

thats a beauty.
brings back memories of backing up to one we had and you realize you got too close too long.
thats mostly cast iron so unless you can rent a sandblaster it will be hard to sand out all those pits.
linseed oil is all we ever put on them. just one good coat in early fall and then make a quick hot fire with kindling to get off excess with windows open.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Wire brush in a angle grinder. Good coat a stove black. Check them joints, ya can reseal em if yall need ta.

Besure an use triple wall pipe through the roof er wall, don't wanna burn down the garage!

Use good dry wood an stay away from the softer woods, they'll create a fair amount a creosote. On that note, besure ta clean that chimney regularly.

Nice stove, should put out a fair amount a heat.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

What a beautiful piece! Worth it weight in gold. Remember my Mom using a wirebrush and oil, think linsead...?


----------



## derek78 (Feb 25, 2012)

Im going to the local hardware store today to get a good wire brush or a wire wheel attachment for my drill. Is cleaning the inside something i should do too?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

OldCoot mentioned triple wall. I'm thinking that was preferred 10-20 years ago but double wall may be considered the better option now. The triple wall as I recall had some integrity issues, especially if 2 of the walls touched.

I'd clean the inside once just so you can check the integrity of the cast and any fire bricks, grates... After that, just empty the ash now-and-then.

Before installing in the garage, you may want to check with your insurance company. Depending on the structure and contents (primarily if it's an attached garage and/or the contents which contain combustible materials), they may say they won't insure.


----------



## derek78 (Feb 25, 2012)

Good call on the insurance check, didnt even cross my mine.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

derek78 said:


> Received a free wood stove today. Ive never owned one. Any tips or cool ideas? Was thinking about putting in my garage. How would one go about restoring this thing?


That's a beauty of a stove. I recently discovered one in a ramshackle building on some property I have. I can't budge it and am trying to round up help to get it home. The Rooster wants to restore it (which means I will have to do most of the work and he will supervise). The doors are rusted shut. It even has a one-eye burner on the top and has had little mica windows.

I don't think you will have too much trouble cleaning it up. Congratulations!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Round these parts if it ain't plumbed with triple wall pipe it won't fly. Especially with them insurance fellers. Ain't never had no problem with any quality triple wall pipe.


----------



## derek78 (Feb 25, 2012)

Think im gonna get a sand blaster first. Anyone have any experience with those?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, I'd use walnut shell cause sand can cause lots a damage quick. Walnut will knock off the rust but not hurt the metal.


----------



## derek78 (Feb 25, 2012)

Tada, all done.


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow....that looks great! Well done! :2thumb:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Awesome job! That looks like a different stove.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Stove looks nice. Good work!


----------



## derek78 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Im proud of it too. Gotta learn code and exhaust now.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

:melikey:

Very well done! :2thumb:


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

sweet! well done!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Love it!*

It is beautiful and you did such an awesome job.


----------



## WilliamLaurence (May 31, 2012)

I bought one of these from ChimneyHeaters.com . I installed and it works fine. Heats my 2000 square foot house. I have the pump connected to a UPS but I am not sure how long the pump will run if the electric goes out. I had it installed all winter and did not have to turn on my Electric heat once which saved me about 200 euro a month here in Romania.

The Electric is not stable here so I had to rush to take out the fire a couple of times because the water pump had stopped and the pressure valves were going off. The UPS will solve that but I dont know how long a UPS will keep my central pump going. I will attach a pic of what chimney heaters are in case you are not familiar with them. The pump is a Grundfos and has three speeds.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

That's a beautiful stove! You did a great job. Wish you were here to help me with mine


----------

